# 224 on Berlin



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Are people catching eyes off of 224 on Berlin from the shore? I keep on hearing that everyone is doing great down there for eyes. I have yet to get my boat out of storage and am looking to get some eyes from land.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm heading there sat afternoon/evening.find out for myself

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Please post on hear and let me know how you do please! I won't be able to make it out tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

went this morning till dark, didnt see one person catch a single fish all day.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

We went today. Still nothing for us. Saw a few roll and thats it. I think the lake is turning over with these past 2 warm days weve had. Its pretty muddy. I feel like i heard a few fish landed, but it wasnt a crazy bite.

There were about 30 or more vehicles there this evening. We could barely find a spot to squeeze in. Wish i knew what all the fuss was about. Maybe they were hittin good the day before....


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Went sat evening.hooked nothing!!!seen a few rollers that's about it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished until 11:30 last night. Seen probaly 15-20 rollers throughout the night. I got 2 1 snagged and 1 hooked in the mouth. The snagged 1 was around 17" and the hooked 1 was around 14" so didn't get to bring either home. Both fish came on blue and chrome rattle traps. Seen 6 or 7 others caught. All I seen caught were males and right as it started to get dark then nothing but rollers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

everyone was showing up right before dark saying thats when theyve been getting them. but i still dont see what all the fuss is about considering no one is really catching anything yet? idk just my two cents. everyone seems to be using vibes on the boats around the causeway and everyone from shore is using minnow plugs and crank baits.. is there something us shore fishermen dont know?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

There were boats trolling and casting. Seen a ranger have 3 people jigging vibes and the guy in front casting a minnow bait. I was on shore and would cast the rattle trap out let it sink for 5 seconds and start reeling at a constant pace. And once I started feeling the ticks of the rocks raise the rod and reel a little bit faster to not get snagged. I got both within 10 ft of shore. Seen a few caught on huskys a few on rattle traps and a few on twisters.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

always hearing "oh you should of been here yesterday" or "we were hittin em the other day" with walleye thats the name of the game, here today gone tomorrow. theyre hard to pinpoint from shore.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I used to fish there years ago and did Ok. However, I won't even consider going there anymore. The shore fishermen are crowded around the good spots already, and then, to make things worse, you get these guys in the boats w/in 20-30 feet of the shore jigging vibes. Guys... if you are in a boat.... you have the WHOLE DARN LAKE to fish! There's all kinds of rocks and current in other spots besides 224! Is it so hard to give the shore guys room to fish when their access is limited? I'm surprised some of these boaters are so craven. I fish saltwater quite a bit, and when a boater gets to close to a pier or an inlet, the lead starts flying! They usually get the hint and move on. Definitely not something I condone, but that's the way it is. I hate combat fishing, so I kissed that spot goodbye long ago. Its a zoo.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

if someone comes close enough to me on shore ill put a little more weight on and cast at their boat till i am happy with how far away they are.. i hate that its one of my biggest pet peeves about boaters, they sit and watch people catching on shore and come sit right on top of you. theres way better spots to hit in a boat on berlin, 224 shouldnt even be considered.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think it right throwing stuff at people's boats its only fishing this is why I don't fish the spawn at Berlin people like you guys. Throwing stuff at someone's 20k boat just ain't right!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Went last night caught 2 17in males, then some guys watched me catch them then came right down with a lantern right next to me inconsiderate fisherman ppl dont realize WALLEYE ARE LIGHT SENSITIVE!!!! COME ON GET WITH IT!!!


----------



## ItzAllXero (Feb 24, 2011)

In the time I've been on ogf I've been surprised that i haven't really seen any anger or trollin or grammar nazis and then all the sudden it happens.. No one cares about spell check on here! Have you ever noticed what the average fisherman looks or sounds like out the lake? And your expecting more from them in the spelling department, no offense anyone just being real but this isn't an English lesson forum so as long as it's readable its ok, my  father who is a veteran and probably one of the smartest people you know has all kinds of health problems and can't type the best, and his keyboard is shotty and spelling was never his thing, so that being said i hope you take all things into Consideration when you wonder why people aren't spelling correctly.. And the overall attitudes of people on this site and randoms at the lake all need to improve, so many angry mean mugging faces false information littering, boats driving like idiots, shore people acting like idiots. Come on now in trying to pass on the goodness and joy fishing can bring to my family out at the lake and you got these guys driving over people's lines on the cozzwayyy (dont kare howe itz spelld) and people casting at peoples boats in some age old feud of Shore Vs Boats, this is all stupid, come on boaters and shoreguys grow up and show some respect for the pass time that is fishing and respect towards others as well, no matter what boat or shore if you go unseasonably close to someone then your wrong, shore people are definitely more limited on space but just as disrespectful. Your never going to swim to their boat to fight them for many reasons and you boaters aint beaching your boat and storming the beach for many reasons and even if you did then im going to fish your spot while you fight it out then talk it out with the cops who are always conveniently close by So stop the nonsense. Their are many great people on this site who have helped me and others out greatly (without treating us like idiots for the uneducated questions we have) and did their part in contributing bit by bit that which is now the wealth of fishing knowledge known as ogf and i feel like that goodness is what this site and recreational fishing was built off of and all about so if any of you naysayers out there in horse ville feel differently then that's your right But i just had to put my 99 cents in there, sorry if I was out of place just had to say it, no offense anyone in particular


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Can someone give me any tips on where to wade Berlin this weekend? Ive been around 224 but im looking for somewhere else that might be productive with a shoreline with good structure..any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

squidlips2020 said:


> Can someone give me any tips on where to wade Berlin this weekend? Ive been around 224 but im looking for somewhere else that might be productive with a shoreline with good structure..any help would be appreciated
> Thanks


Try the bay beside the Bonner road ramp. Lots of flooded bushes in the spring there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Please keep the discussion civil, watch the language please.

Thanks


----------



## Muskieguy (Jul 3, 2012)

my buddy caught 2 sat night around 2 a.m. on double jointed rapala with a real slow retrieve one was 27 in the other was 21in


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Well said itzallxero.... But it should be ( it's all zero )


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

nick99 said:


> I don't think it right throwing stuff at people's boats its only fishing this is why I don't fish the spawn at Berlin people like you guys. Throwing stuff at someone's 20k boat just ain't right!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



well if you guys in your 20k boats wouldnt cast 6 ft from my bobber or where ever i may be fishing i wouldnt have to be an "idiot" i never intend to hit their boat i actually have control of where i cast i just let them know that they are too close and its not cool.. after a couple casts they back off. i usually respect people on the lake and if someone doesnt respect me when they have the whole lake to fish, then yeah im gonna get mad, idk about you guys but i was raised differently, im only 25 but i have respect for people on the lake, wether it be from shore or on a boat.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

fish420 said:


> well if you guys in your 20k boats wouldnt cast 6 ft from my bobber or where ever i may be fishing i wouldnt have to be an "idiot" i never intend to hit their boat i actually have control of where i cast i just let them know that they are too close and its not cool.. after a couple casts they back off. i usually respect people on the lake and if someone doesnt respect me when they have the whole lake to fish, then yeah im gonna get mad, idk about you guys but i was raised differently, im only 25 but i have respect for people on the lake, wether it be from shore or on a boat.


This works both ways I've been fishing on Berlin in coves and had people come down a start casting right where I've been fishing. Why get made just keep fishing. I am only 24 and worked hard for the boat I got and wouldn't like someone throwing the lures at just because of a fish. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey, I kno ppl don't like to be intruded on after they've been seen catching fish but hey as long as ur not just shoving me out my hole I welcome the everyday friendly fisherman to join me..... Conversation and comradery is also what the sport is about. A LIL common courtesy with a smile here or there is all that's asked


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

when the bites are few and far between me and my buddies dont need more pressure, when you can simply move down shore 50 ft. i wont cause and trouble if you dont. as long as you dont sit down right next to me or cross my line were cool. some people just dont understand.


----------



## 1 Fasho (Apr 2, 2013)

fish420 said:


> when the bites are few and far between me and my buddies dont need more pressure, when you can simply move down shore 50 ft. i wont cause and trouble if you dont. as long as you dont sit down right next to me or cross my line were cool. some people just dont understand.


Hey I can understand that bro.... Ppl also have to realize its a RUN! So you see a fish surface or pulled in one sec and five sec later he's 20yrds away lol..... Ya kno.... When we were kids we didn't understand that but as seasoned anglers we all should kno better


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Berlin is over rated for the walleye spawn..there usually small and don't taste that great..but then again lake erie may have me spoiled.actually walleye out of any inland lakes don't taste that great.atleast to me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

C'mon vibe.. Really?? It's not April 1 anymore ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol ohhh my bad!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

haha i like the fat crappie from berlin, im just getting into some walleye as of recently. only got 2 last year hoping to get alot more this year


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

A lot of people don't know HOW to spell on this site. It's the worst I've seen.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Didn't no ths was an spellin leccen on here!!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hilde (Oct 21, 2008)

Reedin n Rightens for ritch peepole


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm GUILTY too!! But,, I have read a few here that I was surprised I understood what they were saying... I know that some may not spell,,but they sure catch fish!! & I wanna hear what they got,,& how they got 'em... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I learned the 3'rs along time ago. READ,WRITE, AND ROAD TO OHIA. I don't care how anyone spells. Just as long as they phish.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

It's been a later bite for me and the friends I know who are catching fish.Last night I arrived at 11:00 there was a medium sw wind and I saw one car far west parked,I stayed east and decided to fish into the chop on the south side.I used a #7 chartreuse shallow shad rap.I was able to catch fish casting along shore into the wind but not a single hit with the wind.I used a slow steady retrieve and landed 3 16,17,18 and lost three others.The fish hit hard,they wanted to eat that bait,nothing like the short strikes we got a week ago and not one of these males were milking,the ones we got in the previous week were a mess.


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck fishing from boats? See a lot of shore posts but no boat reports


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I caught 3 males last night and they were milking!!!!


----------

